# Muskie Success 6-13-2009



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

After hearing a few a good reports of the muskie fishing, torowy and I decided to give it another go. We've been out a few times after muskies, but hadn't lucked out. I started casting some plastics and rapalas, and had one swipe at a rapala and then follow it right to my feet. But he decided not to bite and swam off.

Northernfisher gave torowy a few tips about baitfishing for muskies, he gave that a try first thing, but after a couple of hours of nothing, he started throwing a rapala and within the first few casts, he caught his first muskie.

[attachment=37lzxv88]toromuskie1.jpg[/attachment7lzxv88]

A couple of casts later...

[attachment=27lzxv88]toromuskie2.jpg[/attachment7lzxv88]

We fished around the edges a little more, crossed the reservoir and started working our way back to the truck, and I hooked into one. I really wanted a picture, so it was kind of an adventure getting to shore and fighting the fish. But after the rodeo we got a few snapshots of the beast.

[attachment=17lzxv88]bradmuskie1.jpg[/attachment7lzxv88]

I had another one I should have caught, but must have been a little quick on the hook set. We worked back to the truck, seeing several more in the water, but they didn't have much interest in being caught. Torowy picked up a decent bass, and we called it a day. It felt good to finally catch a few muskies. I understand why they call them the "fish of a thousand casts."

[attachment=07lzxv88]torobass1.jpg[/attachment7lzxv88]


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Newton Success 6-13-2009*

Nice fish guys! Thanks for the report.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Newton Success 6-13-2009*

WTG!!! Nice healthy look'n fish. They're an awesome fish to hook into especially on the cast. Looks like a great time at the 'Newt'. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Newton Success 6-13-2009*

That's a good bunch of fish you got into! Very nice indeed.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Newton Success 6-13-2009*

Heyyyy!!!! You guys suck. The time I dont go, you guys nail em. WTH. Thats pretty sweet to see one finally landed. Sweet fish guys.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Newton Success 6-13-2009*



BerryNut said:


> Heyyyy!!!! You guys suck. The time I dont go, you guys nail em. WTH. Thats pretty sweet to see one finally landed. Sweet fish guys.


Maybe you should have come with us. Did you end up going with your wife?


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

No the wife and I didnt get out. Our family reunion started earlier than I thought, so we just slept in and were doing the reunion thing at 10 am. Kinda sucked we didnt get out. Wed I'm heading to that spot I told you about. you should come. Should be good.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Congrats guys!!!! Ive always had them follow or break off, but I guess I'll go forem again.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

heeeyyyyy


----------



## northernfisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice fish! sorry the bait didnt work for ya but Im sure glad you got into them anyway.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

What a beauty! Great job man!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Beauts for sure!!!


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Great report and pics! Those are some great looking Tigers. WTG


----------

